# Hondarosa speedway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

NEW PICS OF TRACK BUILDING # 1


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope nobody was hurt....RM


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hondarosa speedway*

Heres the start of it just the table with the track down. pics of buildings in a few days ty.





ENJOY


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Building a new Fray test track?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks hard to marshall with 2 different colors in one lane!:freak:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice start Honda. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hope nobody was hurt....RM


Too funny!!! :lol:

Looks like someone is getting ready to practice for the Fray, but I would think you'd need turns in both ways to do most of the tracks... That Hotel looks cool Honda!


----------

